# Is my new mousy pregnant?



## Aussie84 (Jun 24, 2019)

I bought 4 mice 9 days ago. I picked them up from a feeder breeder who said he keeps the cute ones to sell. He said of the 4 I picked, 2 were about 6 months old and 2 were about 6 weeks and not long removed from their mothers. I think one of the younger ones is pregnant?? That or she's got very fat in a very short space of time. One pic is from 5 days ago, the 'fat' ones are from today.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Well, worms or digestive issue is a possibility, but I think it's almost certain that the mouse is pregnant. Are you ready for mouse babies, or horrified?


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Agree with WoodWitch


----------



## Aussie84 (Jun 24, 2019)

Well I better be ready because she gave birth overnight :lol:

No we are so excited, I have barely slept for days worrying about her, but this morning we heard tiny squeaks and Colt (mummy) came out looking tiny again. Me and my 4 children cried happy tears


----------



## Aussie84 (Jun 24, 2019)

My pics won't upload but she was HUGE the poor baby. Her sisters are taking great care of her and the babies, sitting on them so she can eat and there's always one sitting at the entrance to her nest, almost like they are guarding the babes. Very cute.


----------



## Aussie84 (Jun 24, 2019)

Sorry for all the posts lol but when will it be safe to take a peek at them?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

That's down to personality, yours and hers. I always allow 24 hours for motherly instinct to kick in, and for milk to flow, but I always handle on day two onwards. If she is a calm well natured mouse it's fine,. Others will advise differently, there's no real right or wrong.


----------

